# SLC routes???



## nmadse1 (Apr 19, 2008)

My job is taking me from the northeast to SLC, and I'm curious how the road riding is? I'm looking for routes that are not heavily traveled by car, minimal cross/intersecting traffic, and would prefer a mix of ups/downs rather than killer out and back ascents/descents. Does this exist in the valley (south eastern part of the valley near the cottonwood canyons specifically)? 

I've searched old threads and read about the Jordan River Parkway trail that sounds like it might fit, but if it's anything like the dedicated non-motorized paths in Burlington, VT, I'd rather ride on the road...too many pedestrians to be able to really push yourself safely. 

Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

I haven't ridden seriously anywhere else, so I don't have much to compare to...

Jordan River Parkway, esp. in SLC proper, would be difficult to get a good workout in on - it's not super busy, but it's very curvy, has crosswalk style crossings for several major streets, etc. It's better down in utah county, but busier there as well.

There are a handful of road rides that probably meet what you're asking for, most of which can be tied together.
The biggest single part is Wasatch Boulevard, which runs along the east edge of the valley, from the University area down to Draper.
http://www.ridemybike.com/routes/view/id:15 shows most of it, but doesn't go all the way up to the university.

From the south end of Wasatch, you can head over into Utah County by a few different routes - from moderate climbing to killer climbing. You can also head to the west side of the valley - I'm not familiar with much of the riding out there, but there's flatter stuff there too.

From the north end of Wasatch, you'll probably want to noodle through the University over to the capital - from there you can head north into north salt lake/bountiful, or head west towards the airport. There's a bike path that will take you through the airport, and from there you can head all the way out to the Salt Lake Marina - pancake flat, straight, lightly trafficed, but occasionally killer wind.

As you might guess, though, SLC's best riding is the uphill/downhill stuff - Emigration and City Creek Canyons (both near the university) are fairly tame. Millcreek gets pretty steep - also has the bonus that the top seven miles are only open to cars from june-october or so, so there's usually a month that it's rideable w/ no cars. Both of the Cottonwood canyons are steeper than any of those, but still worthwhile rides (I admit, I haven't done LCC yet).

feel free to pm me for more info.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Wasatch Drive
Emigration Canyon to Big Mountain to East Canyon Resort.

Anything from East Canyon Resort to Henefer or to Morgan is relatively lightly traveled.

Sundays are great for road riding here since a lot of people are at church.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sunday mornings are the best. No traffic anywhere.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree with all the other input thus far; rides off Wasatch Blvd, or to the U of U area/ Emigration Canyon are the best bet in my book. If I didn't live on the East bench, I don't think I would bike here. 

I do rides from Wasatch down to Holladay Blvd then back up to Wasatch, and rides from Wasatch up through Olympus Cove, most of which is without much traffic. Most take 30 to 60 minutes and involve 500 to 1200 feet of climbing.

Otherwise, I ride all the canyons, now that Ihave a triple and lower gears. Upper Millcreek before the gate opens July 1 is great, as in Emigation, and East Canyon before it's gate opens. Coming from Iowa several years ago, I initially didn't like the "all up, then all down" nature of those, but the workout and the scenery make up for that.

I have ridden several times down Wasatch to LaCai (sp?) restaurant then down 13th East, all the way to the point of the mountain - that will be in your neighborhood.

Charlie


----------

